
Can Uber Ever Deliver? Part One – Understanding Uber’s Bleak Operating Economics - cribbles
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2016/11/can-uber-ever-deliver-part-one-understanding-ubers-bleak-operating-economics.html
======
SixSigma
Demand for car utilisation is bi-modal.

I imagine a world where every car queing on the freeway is an Uber with
someone sat in the back scrolling Facebook

